# My attempt at P.S.M.F.



## gtbmed (Apr 21, 2010)

Current weight: 174
Current bf%: around 12-14%

I'm combining this with a DIF.  I'll do all of my eating between 4PM and 12AM.  I'm going to start with 250g of protein and see how it goes.

Did my first workout today:

*Hang cleans*
135x5
135x5
135x5
*Sumo deads*
275x5
275x5
275x5
*Corner press*
115x5
115x5
115x5
*Front squats*
165x5
165x5
165x5
*Lat raises/Hammer curls superset*


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 21, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> Current weight: 174
> Current bf%: around 12-14%
> 
> I'm combining this with a DIF.  I'll do all of my eating between 4PM and 12AM.  I'm going to start with 250g of protein and see how it goes.



What is a "DIF"?

Any particular reason for eating between 4 and 12 only?.

Did you set this "diet" up by Lyle's standards/guidelines?


----------



## gtbmed (Apr 22, 2010)

DIF = daily intermittent fasting

I only eat between 4 and 12 because I find that's the best way to keep me full.  I'm not really hungry for much of the morning and I'm usually pretty occupied for that time.  It's a lot easier to feel full on 1300 cals spread out over 8 hours than it is on 1300 cals spread out over 14-16 hours.

And yeah, I set it up according to Lyle's standards.  I'm a cat1 dieter so I'll be doing this for about 12 days, refeeding for 2, then dropping down to maintenance for a bit.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 22, 2010)

Ah...Gotcha.


----------



## Tyler3295 (Apr 22, 2010)

Keep us posted on this. I always enjoy hearing about people's experiences with PSMF.


----------



## katt (Apr 22, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> DIF = daily intermittent fasting
> 
> I only eat between 4 and 12 because I find that's the best way to keep me full.  I'm not really hungry for much of the morning and I'm usually pretty occupied for that time.  It's a lot easier to feel full on 1300 cals spread out over 8 hours than it is on 1300 cals spread out over 14-16 hours.
> 
> And yeah, I set it up according to Lyle's standards.  I'm a cat1 dieter so I'll be doing this for about 12 days, refeeding for 2, then dropping down to maintenance for a bit.



would that screw with your metabolism though?


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 22, 2010)

katt said:


> would that screw with your metabolism though?



Nah, not really. During busy periods I would sometimes be forced to eat most of my calories at the end of the day. Never had a negative effect on my progress. (I was just wondering why he would do this by choice.) Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## gtbmed (Apr 26, 2010)

Decided to push it back and start today.  This type of diet was going to happen this weekend unfortunately, but now I'm into it.

As for the DIF, I find it's easier for me to wait until I'm really hungry and then just eat all the food I'm allowed before I go to bed.


----------



## gtbmed (Apr 26, 2010)

*Squats*
205x5
205x5
205x5
*Military press*
105x5
95x5
95x5
*RDLs*
225x5
225x5
225x5
*Weighted pullups*
+25x5
+25x5
+25x5
*Dips and farmer's walks*


----------



## DaMayor (May 1, 2010)

So, what of the diet, fellow PSMF'er?


----------



## gtbmed (May 1, 2010)

You know, I realized that I'm just not ready for this.  I've been going through a lot of stress lately and before this I hadn't been eating much at all because I'd kind of lost my appetite.  I think I need to get myself physically and (moreso) mentally back to normal before I go into something this intense.


----------



## FMJ (May 1, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> You know, I realized that I'm just not ready for this. I've been going through a lot of stress lately and before this I hadn't been eating much at all because I'd kind of lost my appetite. I think I need to get myself physically and (moreso) mentally back to normal before I go into something this intense.


 
Ahh, don't feel too badly about it gt. This is a very demanding diet and everythings gotta be right before you get started. Physically, metally, you have to be completely into it. I think delaying is the right thing to do until you're ready. Better than trying to tough it out and then failing miserably.
Regroup and when you're ready, give it another shot. Good luck man.


----------



## DaMayor (May 1, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> You know, I realized that I'm just not ready for this.  I've been going through a lot of stress lately and before this I hadn't been eating much at all because I'd kind of lost my appetite.  I think I need to get myself physically and (moreso) mentally back to normal before I go into something this intense.



*Long Post Alert*

Well, let me put it this way.....I deal with a LOT of stress myself...six figure stress...on a daily basis. And while this is, or _can_ be, a heck of a diet to pull off, it allows you to do a few of things that will actually help alleviate stress to some degree.. 1.)It gives you *complete control*. Using Lyle's book (simple rules, really) You set up your diet, work out your macros and meal plan...boom! You're done. 2.) Low carb diets tend to have a calming effect. (for me personally, anyway) Once you get through the initial transition...most often, but not always, ketosis..or at least acclimated to the diet.... you'll level off, be clearer in thought (less brain fog) and I'm willing to bet some things might not seem as stressful. Now the biggie...3.)The results from this diet are (again, have been for me, anyway) so insanely positive that the feeling of progress and/or success will, at least to some degree, offset your stress levels. I'll bet money on this one. Nothing whips down external stressors like knowing your getting healthier, stronger, or otherwise achieving your goals. (Yeah, that sounded like a line from some support group session, I know)
Now, I know you had the DIF approach in mind, but here's my opinion on that. Eat when you can. Eat when it is easiest. Eat when it's least stressful. The diet's tough, yes, but there's another reason for this. I have found that this diet has a sort of (as Built once described it) binary characteristic. When you haven't eaten, you might feel like death. After eating, you'll feel great. So, IMO, the fasting approach seems like potential torture. Just my .02.

Either way, good luck, I hope everything works out in your favor.....and keep the journal going anyway. There are a lot of good folks around IM who are great advisors.


----------



## DaMayor (May 1, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Ahh, don't feel too badly about it gt. This is a very demanding diet and everythings gotta be right before you get started. Physically, metally, you have to be completely into it. I think delaying is the right thing to do until you're ready. Better than trying to tough it out and then failing miserably.
> Regroup and when you're ready, give it another shot. Good luck man.



Dude! I'm trying to talk the guy *into* it and you're talking him *out of it*....What Tha!?


----------



## FMJ (May 1, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Dude! I'm trying to talk the guy *into* it and you're talking him *out of it*....What Tha!?


 

I'm not talking him out of it, oaf! I'm trying to make him feel better about his decision to NOT do it. You should know better than anyone, if you can't get your head completely into one of these low carb diets, you just won't do it correctly.


----------



## DaMayor (May 1, 2010)

FMJ said:


> I'm not talking him out of it, oaf! I'm trying to make him feel better about his decision to NOT do it. You should know better than anyone, *if you can't get your head completely into one of these low carb diets, you just won't do it correctly*.



I suppose.

We better get outta here...we're going to stress this poor guy out.


----------



## gtbmed (May 1, 2010)

Da, I'm probably going to do it in a few weeks.  I just need to take a bit of time.


----------



## DaMayor (May 1, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> Da, I'm probably going to do it in a few weeks.  I just need to take a bit of time.



Cool.


----------



## gtbmed (May 5, 2010)

*Start*

Alright, let's resurrect this.  I'm pretty sure I'm ready for this now, nothing's in the way and next week it will be really easy for me to stick to it.

Re-weighed myself and I sit at about 177lbs.  Bodyfat is pretty steady at about 14%.  That makes me a Cat I dieter.  

Here's my diet:

230g protein
23g fat
17g carbs

Most of those fats come from fish oil.  Most of the carbs come from spinach.  Protein is coming from a lot of chicken breasts and some egg whites.  I decided to cut out cottage cheese this time because I think it's a bit too carb-heavy.

Hopefully I can find enough good ways to season chicken to make these 2 weeks bearable...


----------



## gtbmed (May 5, 2010)

Today's workout:


*Hang cleans*
165x3
165x3
165x3
165x3
165x3
*Deadlifts*
285x5
285x5
285x5
*Oly bar corner push-press*
75x5
75x5
75x5
*Front squat*
185x5
185x5
185x5
*Lateral raises and chinups*


----------



## DaMayor (May 5, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> Re-weighed myself and I sit at about 177lbs.  Bodyfat is pretty steady at about 14%.  That makes me a Cat I dieter.
> 
> Here's my diet:
> 
> ...




Did you ever mention how tall you are? (I'm just trying to understand the Cat1 deal.)

If you are 177 @ 14% BF, you have ~152.2lbs of LBM. With this said, your protein intake should be closer to *304*g per day. (for Cat1..based on the 2g/lb of LBM in the book) I wouldn't completely obsess over the fish oil. I would, however, try to stay at or _near_ the 20g of fat and carbs. per day....especially the carbs.....obviously.
Just give yourself a day or two to acclimate to the diet...you'll get in the groove soon enough...Good luck.


----------



## gtbmed (May 5, 2010)

I'm about 5'10".

I thought I recalled from the book that 2g protein/lb. of LBM is the maximum you want to consume while 1.5g protein/lb. of LBM is the minimum.  If I'm wrong correct me and I'll gladly throw in more egg whites or something!


----------



## DaMayor (May 6, 2010)

Okay, as per the book, if you are a male weighing 177 @ 5'-10", then you would have a BMI of ~26. (These numbers are general, as the book has no idea of your actual BF/LBM...so just consider these a starting point.) This would put you at ~20%BF, meaning that your LBM would be ~142Lbs...thereby making you a category 2 dieter. With 142LBM, your protein intake should be a minimum of 213g. So, okay, the 230 you mentioned earlier should be okay to start, unless you are absolutely sure of your current BF, in which case I'd go higher.
If you really want this diet to work, you really need to keep (at the very least) Carbs under 20g per day.


----------



## gtbmed (May 6, 2010)

I'm pretty sure of my BF%.  I know it's closer to 15% than to 20%.  I guess I'll kick up the protein intake a bit to around 250g.

And yeah, I'm keeping the carbs low.  Lyle says no more than 4-5g carbs per meal and that's if you're eating 3 meals a day.

Question - do you count the fibrous veggies in your carb allowance, or are those <20g of carbs separate from the veggies?


----------



## DaMayor (May 6, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> I'm pretty sure of my BF%.  I know it's closer to 15% than to 20%.  I guess I'll kick up the protein intake a bit to around 250g.
> 
> And yeah, I'm keeping the carbs low.  Lyle says no more than 4-5g carbs per meal and that's if you're eating 3 meals a day.
> 
> Question - do you count the fibrous veggies in your carb allowance, or are those <20g of carbs separate from the veggies?



Initially, I didn't. In most cases, as long as you don't go crazy with them, they shouldn't make a huge impact. This topic has been discussed a LOT on Lyle's website...you may want to do some research there. I warn you....be very careful that any questions you ask are those that are _*not* addressed in the book._ Lyle isn't the warmest personality on the planet...putting it very kindly, and 98% of his responses are fairly snide.

BodyRecomposition Support Forums - Powered by vBulletin

I recently started counting vegetables. However, I don't think this is entirely necessary...I'm just doing it because, after *excellent* progress/results my first eight weeks, my fat~loss slowed. I'm just doing it to be absolutely sure I'm not overlooking something. It all depends on what works for *you*.


----------

